# Can you match these cabinets?



## ddreisig (Dec 31, 2012)

Having trouble matching these pre-fab cabinets to anything I can find in a store. Assuming they came from some big box, based on the quality. Also, note that the cabinet on the left is different from that on the right. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

ddreisig said:


> Having trouble matching these pre-fab cabinets to anything I can find in a store. Assuming they came from some big box, based on the quality. Also, note that the cabinet on the left is different from that on the right. Any ideas? Thanks!


I don't know what you mean..."can you match these cabinets"? They look very similar. The door on the right appears to have a slightly narrower rail and stile dimension. The door is longer than the one on its left.

The door next to the end door appears shorter than the one to its left (third one over).








 







.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think most any custom cabinet manufacturer could match those cabinets. You might want them to remake the doors for the cabinets you have so they can make them alike and at least the same size. It's difficult to tell from the picture but the center door appears to have a different raised panel than the one on the right and the one on the right looks like it has a different profile on the outer edge. As best as I can see from the picture the one on the right looks closest to the tooling I have in my shop.


----------



## ddreisig (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome. Sorry, should have been more specific. I am trying to add another cabinet in the kitchen and would like to match one of these as closely as possible. I would like to do this as cheaply as possible. Do I have to get a custom job? I thought this would match something already available.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

If I understand correctly, you want to add a cabinet that matches what you have?
You could likely find a cabinet of the correct size at habitat for humanity, used furniture place, good will. Pick up a door from one of these places
http://www.cabinetnow.com/top-sellers


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

ddreisig said:


> Thanks for the welcome. Sorry, should have been more specific. I am trying to add another cabinet in the kitchen and would like to match one of these as closely as possible. I would like to do this as cheaply as possible. Do I have to get a custom job? I thought this would match something already available.


 Some company made those cabinets so if you keep looking you might be able to find them. I think you should at least talk to some custom cabinet shops. My prices are not that much more than some of these box stores and you could have the cabinet sized to fit the space. You would probably have to get the cabinets unfinished and finish them yourself because a lot of shops don't finish their cabinets. This shouldn't be a problem because it just looks like maple with a clear finish on them. Another option is if you are handy you could maybe build the box of the cabinet and have a cabinet door company make the doors.


----------

